# Need help tracking down an obscure cartoon



## Irvingbat (Sep 23, 2013)

It goes like this: several animals a bear tiger and a pig want to go to panama by boat. Does this sound familiar to anyone? It was a short animation of around 20 minutes long. Was made in the mid to late 90s. Help is appreciated. Sorry if its not much to go by.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Could it have been Rupert Bear? Perhaps, Kipper the Dog? Do you remember what channel it was on or any other shows which were shown before or after it?


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 24, 2013)

Was it part of a TV series or was it its own animated short? if you remember


----------



## Irvingbat (Sep 24, 2013)

It was its own short.


----------

